#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Как насчет встечи в Санкт-Петербурге?

## Тера

Уважаемые форумчане!
Если среди вас есть питерцы или кто-нибудь едет в СПб, то, может, встретимся? Недельки через полторы, в двадцатых чилах февраля?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Сходим в китайский ресторанчик или просто в кафе посидим за чаем, пообщаемся, что называется, вживую?  :Smilie:  
Пишите ваши соображения.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Тера.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Буду в Питере, но чуть-чуть раньше. Приеду 11-12, а уеду 17-18 февраля.

----------


## Шаман

Меня вот приглашают на празднование тибетского Нового Года
См. См. расписание в  дацане Гунзэчойнэй

----------


## Амритавиграха

Буду рада встретиться. Телефон по ПС.

----------


## Тера

Как насчет того, чтобы назначить на пятнадцатое? (это воскресенье). Если хотите, дату можем подкорректировать. Время - начиная с трех часов дня? Кстати, куда лучше пойти: туда, гда недорого можно попить чаю (рублей 50-60 с бутербродом или пирожным) или в кит. ресторанчик (рублей триста, первое-второе и чай)?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Думаю, что буду свободен где-то с половины второго до пяти. Предпочтений по месту встречи пока нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Тера

Отлично! Тогда еще одно предложение: как насчет в три, на выходе с эскалатора на ст. метро "Петроградская"?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

В любом случае надо будет предварительно списаться-созвониться. Как только приеду в Питер, сообщу свои координаты.

----------


## Тера

Хорошо! Тогда спишемся  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Я вряд ли впишусь именно в это время. 
Со своей стороны могу пригласить тех, кому это интересно, на практики в буддийский питерский центр нингма. Тем более, что грядет Лосар - тибетский Новый год.
Практики проходят по адресу: Невский пр. д.84, кв. 52.
Ежели идти по Невскому от ул. Маяковского до Литейного, то прямо за рестораном "Магриб" надо повернуть направо, идите по проходу и окажитесь в симпатичном дворике с фонарями,
пройдите через него и заходите в парадную. Рядом - турфирма "Вива трэвел". Код на двери - 279.
Ближайшие станции метро - "Маяковская" и "Пл. Восстания".

Ближайшие практики следующие:

13 февраля, пятница, 19 часов
Практика и санг Курукуллы

15 февраля, воскресенье, 18 часов
Практика Еше Цогял «Юмка Дэчен Гялмо» (цог)
День дакини

19 февраля, четверг, 19 часов
Практика Ваджракилаи и подношение дхармапалам 
«Из темно-красного амулета непревзойденного Янг-Пура»
Гутор — отвращение всего неблагоприятного за год

20 февраля, пятница, 19 часов
Практика Ваджрасаттвы, 
Тантра «Единственный сын всех Будд»
Новолуние

21 февраля, суббота, 12 часов
Риво Санг Чод
Гуру-йога «Дождь благословений» (цог)
ЛОСАР (ТИБЕТСКИЙ НОВЫЙ ГОД)!

Тем, у кого нет необходимых посвящений или хотя бы устных передач, целесообразней придти, например, 20 или 21 февраля. Цог - это пиршественное подношение, т.е. желательно захватить с собой что-то съестное.

P.S. Игорь, тебе личное приглашение. Звони, когда будешь в Питере.

----------


## Тера

*Итак, встреча состоится 15 февраля, в воскресенье, в три часа дня. Место встречи: ст.м. Петроградская, на выход с эскалатора (едущего наверх).
 С уважением, Тера.*

----------


## Тера

Вот, наконец (не прошло и полгода  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   ) помещаю сюда единственную уцелевшую фотографию. Это Игорь Берхин:

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Теора.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Тера_ 
> *Вот, наконец (не прошло и полгода     ) помещаю сюда единственную уцелевшую фотографию. Это Игорь Берхин:*


Неужели Игорь погиб на фронтах Дхармы?! :EEK!:  

(В смысле только фотография уцелела :Confused:  )

Топпер.

----------


## Тера

Здравствуйте, Топпер.
В смысле, уцелела ТОЛЬКО ЭТА фотография.
P.S. Тера.

----------


## Тера

*Уважаемые форумчане!
Я вот тут подумала... давно мы не виделись  
Или вообще не виделись  
Может, проведем еще одну встречу в Питере? Например, в  двадцатых числах сентября?*

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Теора.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Тера_ 
> *Здравствуйте, Топпер.
> В смысле, уцелела ТОЛЬКО ЭТА фотография.
> P.S. Тера.*


Ну вот, блин,  и поговорили.  :Smilie: 

Это напомнило мне анекдот:

Приходит старый еврей, приехавший показаться светилам медицины в Москве, на почту, и отправляет жене в Одессу телеграмму:
"Доктор сказал оперировать оперировать"

Через некоторое время жена присылает ответ: "Доктор сказал оперировать оперировать"

Усмотрев в этом шифр, телеграфистка сообщает о данном случае в соответствующие органы. Абрама вызывают на Лубянку и спрашивают на кого тот работает.
-Позвольте - говорит Абрам - почему вы решили, что я шпион?
-А вот перехваченная шифровка - отвечают ему.
-Таки это я отправлял жене.
-А почему слова повторяются и жена тоже самое Вам ответила?
-Ай, ай - говорит Абрам - такие умные люди, а не поняли такой простой телеграммы. Я написал жене: "Доктор сказал оперировать! Оперировать?". А жена ответила мне: "Доктор сказал оперировать? Оперировать!"

****Может, проведем еще одну встречу в Питере? Например, в двадцатых числах сентября?****

Почему бы и нет? 
Всех благ. Топпер.

----------


## Тера

Кажется, на двадцатые числа у всех были уже планы... Как насчет первой-второй декады октября?  :Smilie:

----------


## Тера

Снова неугомонная я  :Smilie:  
Недавно встретила в Дацане Константина К., он мне пенял, что тема с встречами заглохла. Винюсь - и поднимаю ее вновь  :Smilie:  
Как насчет встречи в Питере, числа, эдак 15-ого?

----------


## Мих

С Новым годом, Тера!

Я готов, если принимаете! :Cool:

----------


## Константин_К.

Давайте 15-го - в субботу.

----------

